# I just bought my last can of Rustoleum spay paint, ever!!!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am on my third can of Rustoleum spray paint that will not work after letting it sit after using it.

Last fall, I bought a can of Rustoleum flat white, and used about half the can. I have a small project today, and decided to use the remainder of this can. The contents simply will not spray. I have a can of flat green, and another in hammered copper. Neither can will spray paint.

I called Rustoleum, and customer service referred me to another department. They could have cared less about any of this.

I store all of my paints in a cool dry area that never falls below 50 degrees, and never gets warmer than about 75.

I do not have this problem with Krylon, or even the cheap brand cans. I have had some of those cans for years, and they still spray like the day that I carried them home. I used a can of Krylon primer today that I bought over two years ago, and it sprayed beautifully until the can was completely empty.

Don't get me wrong. I don't expect a can of paint to last 28 years after being stored in the bed of my truck, but I would like more than one use out of each can.

I was fixing to buy about 10 cans of Rustoleum today for various projects, but I strongly suspect that Rustoleum has seen the last of my money. 

What brand do you use?

I still need to buy ten cans of spray paint. Will I be happy with the Krylon? Is it durable?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hm, never had a problem with Rustoleum. Is there pressure in the can? Is the nozzle clogged?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When you finish a job, either turn the can upside down a blow the button top clean or take it out and clean it. You may be able to clean the dried paint from the tip, or you can use a new tip.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

vicker said:


> When you finish a job, either turn the can upside down a blow the button top clean or take it out and clean it. You may be able to clean the dried paint from the tip, or you can use a new tip.


I do this every time that I paint.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

joseph97297 said:


> Hm, never had a problem with Rustoleum. Is there pressure in the can? Is the nozzle clogged?


Yes, there is pressure in all three cans.

The nozzle may be clogged. These are the new style nozzles, not the old school styles. Unless I can find a spare nozzle, I am out of luck.

I did buy a can of Rustoleum, and used the whole can in one setting. It sprayed BEAUTIFULLY!!! Super nice coats, and has been extremely durable. The paint still looks new after 2 years of use.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Call them and see if they will send you some extra nozzles. I used a lot of paint when scaling logs, and they'd (not rustoleum, but another company) provide me with a bunch of extra nozzles.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I've noticed that I am unable to clear the dip tube and nozzle on Rustoleum spray cans by turning them upside down and spraying. The paint just doesnt clear out. Then the nozzle might spray the next day, but that's it. I've soaked the nozzles in mineral spirits and blown them out with 50# air but they only spray droplets, not a mist. These are the nozzles with the flat spray as opposed to the round.
Krylon has never let me down like this, and they will clear the dip tube and nozzle when inverted and sprayed.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Krylon is my first choice, then Rustoleum...never had a problem that wasn't caused by my error.

Matt


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Yep, just threw out a can of Rustoleum yesterday, after soaking the nozzle 24 hrs in paint thinner. Nearly a full can. Glad to see this thread, as I was going to get another can today.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Roadking said:


> Krylon is my first choice, then Rustoleum...never had a problem that wasn't caused by my error.
> 
> Matt


Is the Krylon durable, Matt?

My perception was that Rustoleum was the best of all brands as far as durability is concerned, and Krylon was second.

It is funny how we perceive products and brands, isn't it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that's odd , i have a can of 7+year old rustolium primer that I use a little here a little there I always turn the can upside down spray till it goes clear and then put it back on the shelf in my basement

I wonder if it is a particular line of their paint or if they changed the nozzle design


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that's odd , i have a can of 7+year old rustolium primer that I use a little here a little there I always turn the can upside down spray till it goes clear and then put it back on the shelf in my basement
> 
> I wonder if it is a particular line of their paint or if they changed the nozzle design


I wonder if it is both the paint and the nozzle.

I bought a can a few years ago, and the Rustoleum laid down perfectly, with stunning coverage. It almost looks professionally sprayed, and the paint looks new after two years of use. Simply said, I think the paint is as good as it has ever been, and the new nozzles are allowing for even coverage.

I think that the down side to this is that the paint is too quick to dry, and the fine nozzle is clogging up too easily.

I had never had a problem with the old cans either...but these new cans, with the white nozzle that is about the size of nickel...they are clogging up after one use and some storage time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never had a problem whit any spray can of paint that wasn't my fault till a couple years ago.

Krylon Splatter paint nozzle clogged up as I was spraying it. Figured I had not shook enough so shook the snot out of the can ran a pipe cleaner in the nozzle as much as I could and got it going again. Still clogged in use even after I had shook it more.
The rustolem splatter paint flowed well both times I used it.
Still holding options of the Majic paint at TSC as I only applied it on the Ford gas tank last fall. It doesn't seem real durable when dry to the touch but only a week old. Scratched up easy on the gas tank reinstall.
Paint | Brand : MajicÂ® | Type : Oil-Based | Application : Tractors, trucks, implements, any iron, steel, aluminum, or primed galvanized metal | Package Size : 1 Gal. | Package Type : Can | Finish : Gloss | Warranty : Limited | Color : Ford Blue More 


 Al


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I've used about all types of spray paints and some of them would stop up before I ever emptied the can the first time I used it!
I use an small pancake compressor for trim guns a lot and I bought a really nice air brush that cost me close to a bill but now I have about five or six quart cans of different color paint and when I finish I take the gun apart and drop it into a small jar of paint thinned and put a lid on it and it's always ready to go when I come back to it! 
I read somewhere that a quart of paint would go as far as I think it was 14 average cans of spray paint and as high as that stuff is now, I am sure that I am saving money and headaches too! 

Ranger


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Clovis, back when we were racing (dirt and asphalt) Krylon was our choice for touch up on the frame and cages. It lasted as long as most of the powder coating is replaced for the year.
I like Rustoleum for brush applications.
Krylon has just been the choice of our race crew and family, so it became my default rattle can.

Matt


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry for the paint glitches Clovis. 

I just bought two cans of green Rustoleum to repaint a gate where I had gas welded the constantly slipping bolt on hangers. I planned on covering where I welded but ended up wire brushing the loose paint, rust and bird poop. Off the shelf, they worked good for me. I probably did not shake them up enough. 

The gate looks and works better. I may buy Krylon for the next gate and test over time which last longer. I will get a couple more cans of the Rustoleum to touch up the other gate. 

It made me feel better.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

clovis said:


> I wonder if it is both the paint and the nozzle.
> 
> I bought a can a few years ago, and the Rustoleum laid down perfectly, with stunning coverage. It almost looks professionally sprayed, and the paint looks new after two years of use. Simply said, I think the paint is as good as it has ever been, and the new nozzles are allowing for even coverage.
> 
> ...



that could be all my cans still have the red nozzle , I am working through the stash of cans Grandpa had in his garage when he passed some are probably 10 or more years old

I am not much of a painter , I used to be , my dad taught me auto boddy work I fixed painted my first truck very nice , now I just drive them into the ground and buy a new used one and repeat


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that could be all my cans still have the red nozzle , I am working through the stash of cans Grandpa had in his garage when he passed some are probably 10 or more years old


These cans have what is called a "comfort nozzle."

Interestingly enough, the cans also say "Spray at any angle." When you hold the can upside down, it sprays like it would if it is right side up. How is it possible to clear the nozzle on a can like that? 
.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

As an interesting side note:

Last summer, I bought a box lot at an auction that contained a used can of Duplicolor paint.

I left that can in the truck all summer long in blazing hot temps, and left it in the harsh winter that we had. We had some really cold weeks, but I'd say that the freeze/thaw cycle was pretty drastic.

After all that time in the bed of the truck, I picked that can up tonight, and it sprayed PERFECTLY!!!! 

So a can of Duplicolor, stored outdoors in the harshest of Indiana conditions for over a year works fine, but Rustoleum won't spray after being stored correctly after 6 months of being new???????


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Yup! Trying to invert the can and clear the nozzle and dip tube was just a waste of paint. Never did stop spraying paint, and then the paint dries in the nozzle. I soaked it in mineral spirits overnite and blew through it with compressed air (100#) but it refused to spray a fine mist anymore. Just a few splatters and droplets.
I'll have to find some different spray nozzles. 
Maybe we can start a class action suit, and eventually all retire to Bora Bora.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Got in a hurry this weekend and bought six cans of spray Rustoleum without thinking...which is how I do most things.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have killed this thread by making it as exiting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

You'll be soooooorrrrryyyyyyyy! heh :smack


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Turn upside down and press nozzle til air comes out at the end of each job. If you still get a clog, soak in paint thinner and insert a small needle in the nozzle end if needed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Bret said:


> Got in a hurry this weekend and bought six cans of spray Rustoleum without thinking...which is how I do most things.


I think that you will be happy with the paint. It lays down flat, and has a great durable surface.

Do your cans have the 'comfort tip' or the old style nozzle?

I guess it doesn't matter. I've had both style of nozzles on Rustoleum clog up and refuse to spray.

My suggestion would be to use the whole can on the application, if applicable. and don't store it. But if you do store it, don't expect it to be good 6 months from now.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

One other thing that I've noticed about Rustoleum:

The solvent will often curl and bubble old paint if it is left on the surface that you are painting.

I just painted a set of horseshoes. I sanded those shoes with a pad sander, but some of the original paint was still on the surface. When I painted the shoes with Rustoleum, the new paint caused the old, original paint to curl up, as if I had coated it with paint remover.

Just a cautionary word if you are working on a previously painted item.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

clovis said:


> I think that you will be happy with the paint. It lays down flat, and has a great durable surface.
> 
> Do your cans have the 'comfort tip' or the old style nozzle?
> 
> ...


Funny...just like me, lays down flat and has a great durable surface.  I didn't take the protective tops off so I don't know the answer to the question now. I will use them up. Takes about 3 cans per gate to fool my eyes. Anything is an improvement. A quick wire brush first.

I am not keeping stuff around. It is used or it is given away or recycled. I found an old bottle of the pink rust remover and tried to shake it up. Instead of like snot...it was one big booger. (Sorry, the best I could think of.) OK, Tapioca Pudding on the dry side.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can report that Valspar is the same now also. Bought the can about 4 years ago to touch up some scratches on My simplicity lawn tractor and it worked fine then. Turned the can yup side down to clear the nozzle when I was finished back then. 
Other day got it out and it spit and sputtered a little but would not spray. Put the nozzle on a can of primer and it worked fine. 
I now believe it is the paint it's self that is the problem. I read some place several years ago they had to change that along with the pressure agent to comply with the clean air act.

Simplicity Orange sure did brighten up the back stop on the rifle range.

 Al


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if any at the company are aware of this? I'm sure there have been complaints. 
This could be another case of the EPA's heavy handedness putting companies out of business.
Another gov't. agency of unelected bureaucrats dictating rule of law.
:nono:​


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So your all for things like DDT, asbestos, foundry's spewing particles in the air dumping poisons in lake rivers and just ruining the environment for the sake of a company making millions of dollars at the expense of peoples health.

Well you can have that, Just move to China.

 Al


----------

